# Developing Site



## whittley (Jul 27, 2004)

Website in progress needing feedback on the format used.  Website developed in Adobe ImageReady and Photoshop.  First time using Adobe to make a website.  Please let me know what you think about the design, more designing and content will be added later.

http://www.whittleyphoto.com


----------



## SavannahGa (Jul 27, 2004)

Will it be centered?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

i like the idea, but i want it centered as well!!

good work so far!

md


----------



## whittley (Jul 28, 2004)

well i haven't figured out how to center it yet, in adobe i just saved it as html, but im still workin on it.  If you know how i would love for you to share the knowledge.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

not sure about adobe, but in frontpage(which blows), theres a way to select it and tell it to center on the screen. not much help, but your getting there!




md


----------



## htkchen (Jul 29, 2004)

whittley, are you using a CSS for your site or just HTML? If you're using CSS, you can easily position your background to be center just a certain length (pixel for ex) from the left margin. I like the layout so far, when are you going to have the other pages up?


----------



## whittley (Aug 2, 2004)

Im really not sure cause im not familiar with CSS at all, im trying to decide how i wanna set up the thumbnail views of the photos of the pages first.  I had first thought about doing like a film negative strip with rollovers to the full color thumbnail?  but never figured out how to do the film strip.  ...so im not sure when exactly it will be up.  but thanks for the input!!


----------

